# wanted to be first



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

This website seems pretty cool, it puts all all types of nissan owners in one place. But there seems to be too many boards, the 240, 260 and 280Z are basicly the same. Why is there a seperate board for each?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Thank you ZX-AE.

I've made the change. All feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

My Roadster is built from from 3 totaled cars, front end is a '71 240Z, back end is '73 240Z and engind/drive train is '79 280ZX w/carbs. 16" Panasports wheels, AZ disc brakes all corners, coil over all corners, 3 2 1 headers, 2 1/2 exhaust. The 2 body pieces are welded together in center of door opening. Work still in progess, currently doing fiberglass hood. Is tagged and registered as a 1971 Datsun 240Z convertable in CA. No heater, radio, hollow doors, or heater control panel, all surplus wiring, etc removed. Weights 2240 lbs w/full gas tank, would be undr 2200 lbs if not for suspension mods.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi on Here.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Cody 82ZXT said:


> *Just wanted to say Hi on Here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car!

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks, I just got back from my Honeymoon and took some good pics of the car in the countryside of Texas.


----------

